

In 9 months and with no budget, we made a service agnostic music player - Amplifind

...promo keys in comments...<p>There are so many music services these days and not a single one fits all of our needs.<p>Soundcloud had a lot of the local&#x2F;indy&#x2F;mashup music, then we had our local collections, and also Spotify Accounts - plus Grooveshark was so useful - we decided to use the APIs and create a music player that could tap into all of these services at once.  You can make playlists out of songs from different services also.<p>We tried to make the app kind of like a shoutout to the old Winamp with a visualizer and equalizer.<p>It is only available for iPad but we would like to bring it to more platforms if there is a demand.<p>Anyway we have a website here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;amplifindapp.com&#x2F;#&amp;panel1-1<p>And our iTunes link is here: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;amplifind-music-player-visualizer&#x2F;id705587544?ls=1&amp;mt=8<p>We really think it is a useful app, we hope you like it!<p>P.s. We would like to play with a freemium pricing model but we just wanted to get it out in the store for now.  It took so long to get right and we just wanted to launch the damn thing!
======
Amplifind
Oh I almost forgot - here are 10 keys for you all. Get 'em quick!!

[http://tokn.co/k6vvym28](http://tokn.co/k6vvym28)
[http://tokn.co/0f9ef8z4](http://tokn.co/0f9ef8z4)
[http://tokn.co/g2efpnme](http://tokn.co/g2efpnme)
[http://tokn.co/vs56r595](http://tokn.co/vs56r595)
[http://tokn.co/tufawu7f](http://tokn.co/tufawu7f)
[http://tokn.co/zyd7u6td](http://tokn.co/zyd7u6td)
[http://tokn.co/ehmb688m](http://tokn.co/ehmb688m)
[http://tokn.co/rdq84nyq](http://tokn.co/rdq84nyq)
[http://tokn.co/bwrw7xcr](http://tokn.co/bwrw7xcr)
[http://tokn.co/f8nddusg](http://tokn.co/f8nddusg)
[http://tokn.co/yk3qv6gy](http://tokn.co/yk3qv6gy)

------
morrisirrom
Sweet! Will check it out on my iPad

~~~
Amplifind
Hope you enjoy it!

